# I'm really bad at this...



## pescadero

Prior to this year, I've never intentionally hunted for morels.

I'd find one here or there - in my yard, or in the woods out scouting for deer in the spring -but never enough that I'd bother picking them. Maybe an average of 1-2 a year.

As a way to get out in the woods a bit more this spring and force myself to do a little more scouting - I figured I'd give actively hunting for morels a go. I wasn't expecting much, but figured with some effort I'd at least find 10-15, enough to bother picking and eating.

Lets just say that hasn't happened.

I read all kinds of stuff on the internet and in books. I've concentrated my efforts on areas that fit the description...

Dead/dying Elm, Oak, Ash 
Dead trees/stumps other deciduous trees (oak, hickory, birch, beech...)
Burned areas 
Creek beds
Controlled burn sites in/around deciduous trees
A group of old abandoned apple trees on state land
Mossy areas.... mayapples... trilliums...

I've hit tons of state land between Harrison and Gladwin, as well as looking in Ypsi/Arboer around where I work at lunch every day (lots of dead decidious trees, in areas that get controlled burns every couple years), and at the parks near my house (also deciduouswith regular controlled burns).


I figure - I've got 15-20 hours in, and I haven't seen a single morel. Not a tiny one. Not an old dried up one. Nothing. Zip. Zilch.

Either I'm looking in the wrong places, or I'm just missing what is there - but I'll take any tips I can get.

Note: I am mildly red-green deficient, so I might have a harder time seeing them than some folks.


----------



## jjlrrw

pescadero said:


> *Either I'm looking in the wrong places, or I'm just missing what is there* - but I'll take any tips I can get.


These are my two biggest problems. I feel when I'm in the woods I seem to look at the big picture reason for missing the little things that may be there (looking for deer/game, trails, scraps rubs when with my Dad or Uncle they are always looking more for signs being tracks, droppings, beds, escape routes etc). I also feel with confidence in an area it is much easier to find them, my Dad and I would go to a place and find them almost every time out. Now that he is gone I have been back to that place one or twice and found them but looking other areas that I feel should be good I just don't fine them maybe because there are none to be found or more likely I am missing them. Another area my Dad and I used to find them all the time they logged the area and after that we didn't find them again maybe it was temporary buy lasted a number of years just have not been back since he passed.


----------



## springIstrutfallIrut

The right timing and the right trees to look around would be the two biggest factors I focus on.


----------



## Dish7

It's very common to be very good at finding morels....and not find them. It's always a hit and miss game of many factors. Timing, conditions, etc. Just have to keep after it.


----------



## PunyTrout

For early season Morels unless you know how to spot them, *slow down *. If you're walking then _you're moving too fast_ to spot them. Stop. Scan. Repeat. Get down low. Then they will magically appear.

I like aspen stands.


----------



## Chessieman

Anybody have a graph on this for payback?  
Just kidding, the most important is getting the "eye", watch what light conditions you are out in. I was out yesterday high noon and thought to myself, what am I doing out here?


----------



## DanP

I will say this is a really tuff year for looking - last two weekends north on 1 mushroom - now did find a few and I mean few but 2 small to 
pick. We have general areas that have produced for years and others are tree specific. Cold up north has not done us a favors and the
rain days were followed by cold weather - glad I have a few jars dried as think I am going to need them. Even down state things are way behind.
Just hoping the heat now and rain does not end our season. I am sure you have been in the right areas, just the wrong time.


----------



## aacosta

once you find them remember the spot, they usually come back


----------



## Waif

PunyTrout said:


> For early season Morels unless you know how to spot them, *slow down *. If you're walking then _you're moving too fast_ to spot them. Stop. Scan. Repeat. Get down low. Then they will magically appear.
> 
> I like aspen stands.


Many is the time sightings fell off and I'd stop and lean against a popple , then start a slow dissecting from it's base out to depending on density of trees ;fifteen yards or so.
When they were up , multiples would be spotted again. But I'd keep looking for more.
Having to relocate them ,but knowing they were there helped slow my progress.
No sense blowing past or stepping on any.


----------



## Petronius

pescadero said:


> Prior to this year, I've never intentionally hunted for morels.
> 
> I'd find one here or there - in my yard, or in the woods out scouting for deer in the spring -but never enough that I'd bother picking them. Maybe an average of 1-2 a year.
> 
> As a way to get out in the woods a bit more this spring and force myself to do a little more scouting - I figured I'd give actively hunting for morels a go. I wasn't expecting much, but figured with some effort I'd at least find 10-15, enough to bother picking and eating.
> 
> Lets just say that hasn't happened.
> 
> I read all kinds of stuff on the internet and in books. I've concentrated my efforts on areas that fit the description...
> 
> Dead/dying Elm, Oak, Ash
> Dead trees/stumps other deciduous trees (oak, hickory, birch, beech...)
> Burned areas
> Creek beds
> Controlled burn sites in/around deciduous trees
> A group of old abandoned apple trees on state land
> Mossy areas.... mayapples... trilliums...
> 
> I've hit tons of state land between Harrison and Gladwin, as well as looking in Ypsi/Arboer around where I work at lunch every day (lots of dead decidious trees, in areas that get controlled burns every couple years), and at the parks near my house (also deciduouswith regular controlled burns).
> 
> 
> I figure - I've got 15-20 hours in, and I haven't seen a single morel. Not a tiny one. Not an old dried up one. Nothing. Zip. Zilch.
> 
> Either I'm looking in the wrong places, or I'm just missing what is there - but I'll take any tips I can get.
> 
> Note: I am mildly red-green deficient, so I might have a harder time seeing them than some folks.


And you know what's funny? You can go back home and find some growing in your lawn, or in the firepit at the cabin, or in the ground that was tore up by a bulldozer that put in a gravel drive.

In the words of Joe Minaldi: "Life is stranger than shiiit, that's all. It's a pisser."


----------



## Waif

pescadero said:


> Prior to this year, I've never intentionally hunted for morels.
> 
> I'd find one here or there - in my yard, or in the woods out scouting for deer in the spring -but never enough that I'd bother picking them. Maybe an average of 1-2 a year.
> 
> As a way to get out in the woods a bit more this spring and force myself to do a little more scouting - I figured I'd give actively hunting for morels a go. I wasn't expecting much, but figured with some effort I'd at least find 10-15, enough to bother picking and eating.
> 
> Lets just say that hasn't happened.
> 
> I read all kinds of stuff on the internet and in books. I've concentrated my efforts on areas that fit the description...
> 
> Dead/dying Elm, Oak, Ash
> Dead trees/stumps other deciduous trees (oak, hickory, birch, beech...)
> Burned areas
> Creek beds
> Controlled burn sites in/around deciduous trees
> A group of old abandoned apple trees on state land
> Mossy areas.... mayapples... trilliums...
> 
> I've hit tons of state land between Harrison and Gladwin, as well as looking in Ypsi/Arboer around where I work at lunch every day (lots of dead decidious trees, in areas that get controlled burns every couple years), and at the parks near my house (also deciduouswith regular controlled burns).
> 
> 
> I figure - I've got 15-20 hours in, and I haven't seen a single morel. Not a tiny one. Not an old dried up one. Nothing. Zip. Zilch.
> 
> Either I'm looking in the wrong places, or I'm just missing what is there - but I'll take any tips I can get.
> 
> Note: I am mildly red-green deficient, so I might have a harder time seeing them than some folks.


Multiple approaches.
Find one and there must be more. Umm , maybe.
There are bold maverick pioneer type specimens. What are you doing here little guy? The wind blow a spore and it landed in just the right spot?
Then there are those just on the fringe.
But...

A colony of shrooms is dependent on what is below them. And the niche of environment that can measure from square feet as small as a bathtub , to acres.
I moved a white pine to the front yard where I lived before (no I seldom associate white pines with black morels. Have picked blacks around a couples driplines in a poplar forest though) and instead of morels around my compost pile out back where I scattered my rinse water (And yes I know some folks say never wash a mushroom , I do my morels) they would grow under that pine.

You want to be in/on a colony.
That is dependent on the ground/soil /niche environment. And importantly the right conditions of moisture and temperature. You are picking fruit. But what that fruit comes off is important. It may not fruit well when conditions are not right. But if it does alright after fruiting season there is the future years.

One site was picked over 40 years until logged. That is what you want to start out in. Once you get the hang of spotting them you can go find lots and lots and lots of ground with no morels on it.

Inspect the ground on a known producing site of a colony. Under the surface is the real life form. But everything above supports it. Yes , slipped bark can sometimes be right where to look. But the source of the fruiting that is positively affected by certain events and conditions has to be there first.

You find morels up good , note the wind/air flow direction.
Next year check below /that direction where you picked the previous year.
I had blacks cross a trail into oak scrub doing that. Did they really? Heck I've never associated blacks with oaks and I don't even like seeing oak leaves blown onto where I pick. But there they were after the usual black picking area was fading for the season. At least they were one year. Maybe two.


----------



## Chessieman

If you find one, search, there are more around!


----------



## Pat P

@pescadero you’re not alone. I’ve done my research, followed pointers and struck out for about ten years. Then I met my girlfriend who has spots and eagle eyes and she makes it easy… find someone to go with who is good, at least I get to carry her haul.


----------



## pescadero

Waif said:


> Inspect the ground on a known producing site of a colony.


Sounds great... but you have to find a known producing site of a colony to inspect the known producing site of a colony... kind of a catch 22.

Sort of a "look where they are", but I don't know where they are...


----------



## Waif

Instant gratification or sucess is not the norm in new pursuits.
And should not be expected to improve with time unless effort is intelligently applied.
Enjoy the adventure when starting something new. Or even pursuing something old.

We have dinosaur bones in Michigan. Should I pout if I go looking and don't find any?
We have black bear too. Seeing many?

Get a mushroom stick.
A proper mesh bag or basket.. 
You don't need one , but have a mushroom knife. Once it's tasted a mushroom , sanctify it for such. Heck I even have a mushroom hunting , what looks like home sewn camo heavy shirt. It has seen too many morels to not want to hunt without having. Even if it's warm out.
There are morels "out there." They look like a sponge at the right angle.
Your color challenges are not a handicap. As colors vary by sunlight , backlight, shade, background.
More than once I've insisted morel pattern would make a good camouflage.
Other times they stand out. But not in my shadow.


----------



## pescadero

Waif said:


> Instant gratification or sucess is not the norm in new pursuits.
> And should not be expected to improve with time unless effort is intelligently applied.


I'm not expecting instant success - but as you noted (and any athlete knows) practicing wrong is worse than not practicing.

If I knew I was doing the right thing - persistence isnt hard... but based on folks general advice, there is no "right thing", and the right thing varies wildly and is so inconsistent as to amount to "try everything and hope you get lucky".



Waif said:


> Enjoy the adventure when starting something new. Or even pursuing something old.


 I don't expect guarantees, but if trying really hard and spending hours doesn't at least increase my likelihood of success over doing nothing - I'll find more fruitful pursuits.

I just.... Largely don't do things I'm not successful at. If after a modicum of effort I'm not reasonably good, I quit and pick another thing off the list of thousands I want to try.



Waif said:


> We have dinosaur bones in Michigan. Should I pout if I go looking and don't find any?


No. You should consult experts to tell if you're hunting and the right places, and what the normal number of man hours per discovery are - and then move to more likely locations, or fix whatever is causing you to have discoveries at lower rates.



Waif said:


> We have black bear too. Seeing many?


Black bears are up 2-0 on morels this year.




Waif said:


> Your color challenges are not a handicap. As colors vary by sunlight , backlight, shade, background.


Well... It's definitely a handicap when attempting to follow a blood trail. I can still do it, but it is much harder for me to see blood than my wife/kid.

...and looking at pictures of "how many morels can you find"? My wife always picks them out much easier than I do.


----------



## Waif

pescadero said:


> I'm not expecting instant success - but as you noted (and any athlete knows) practicing wrong is worse than not practicing.
> 
> If I knew I was doing the right thing - persistence isnt hard... but based on folks general advice, there is no "right thing", and the right thing varies wildly and is so inconsistent as to amount to "try everything and hope you get lucky".
> 
> 
> 
> I don't expect guarantees, but if trying really hard and spending hours doesn't at least increase my likelihood of success over doing nothing - I'll find more fruitful pursuits.
> 
> I just.... Largely don't do things I'm not successful at. If after a modicum of effort I'm not reasonably good, I quit and pick another thing off the list of thousands I want to try.
> 
> 
> 
> No. You should consult experts to tell if you're hunting and the right places, and what the normal number of man hours per discovery are - and then move to more likely locations, or fix whatever is causing you to have discoveries at lower rates.
> 
> 
> 
> Black bears are up 2-0 on morels this year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well... It's definitely a handicap when attempting to follow a blood trail. I can still do it, but it is much harder for me to see blood than my wife/kid.
> 
> ...and looking at pictures of "how many morels can you find"? My wife always picks them out much easier than I do.


Sometimes a struggle in a challenge is good.
The first of the season can be hard to spot. But then if color dependent , color changes and varies. Which can and has confused the seeker. Or certainly has me.

A gal I got started sat on a breaktime . Frustrated with no findings. 
I told her there were multiple in arms reach and not to get up till she found them.

IN successive years , whoever found the first one would leave it. Then any/everyone else would then be put to work till they found it.

Like the freak 3-D picture you have to look at just right or long enough from the right angle and then it jumps out at you.

One friend used to spot them from a moving vehicle before stopping to pick. No , I didn't kick him in the shins.

For you....Timing is likely #1.
Followed by how it is YOUR eyes can pick them up. From a distant angle? From directly above? In bright light or dim?
Only by your head not moving? By the edge of your sight? By studying by the square foot? Or yard? Or yards?
Or only on wet ground /leaves? Or dry? (I dislike dry immensely. Better it be raining for me.)

Confidence in knowing they are there can be paramount to a doubtful eye. Thus the timing needing to be right.
That can evolve into finding old morels. Or small ones. Or spotting the hints of other life that are related to that timing.
Check today , nothing. Check tomorrow nothing. Check two days later and bingo!
Or check for a week. Or two weeks. Here's that confidence in site again. Or else a willingness to gamble. And gambling can be how it's done.
More than one jackpot has resulted.


----------



## stevieblunder

Don't blame yourself, blame mother nature. The spring weather for at least the last three years has been absolutely horrible for proper morel growing conditions, at least in the northern lower. Same ole crap, at first you get enough rain but too many freezing nights. Finally it warms up but turns as dry as a popcorn fart. I've hunted morels my entire life and have even bought used cars with mushroom money. The last three years it's hard to make gas money. If we ever get a decent spring you will find them.


----------



## Oldgrandman

pescadero said:


> Prior to this year, I've never intentionally hunted for morels.
> 
> I'd find one here or there - in my yard, or in the woods out scouting for deer in the spring -but never enough that I'd bother picking them. Maybe an average of 1-2 a year.
> 
> As a way to get out in the woods a bit more this spring and force myself to do a little more scouting - I figured I'd give actively hunting for morels a go. I wasn't expecting much, but figured with some effort I'd at least find 10-15, enough to bother picking and eating.
> 
> Lets just say that hasn't happened.
> 
> I read all kinds of stuff on the internet and in books. I've concentrated my efforts on areas that fit the description...
> 
> Dead/dying Elm, Oak, Ash
> Dead trees/stumps other deciduous trees (oak, hickory, birch, beech...)
> Burned areas
> Creek beds
> Controlled burn sites in/around deciduous trees
> A group of old abandoned apple trees on state land
> Mossy areas.... mayapples... trilliums...
> 
> I've hit tons of state land between Harrison and Gladwin, as well as looking in Ypsi/Arboer around where I work at lunch every day (lots of dead decidious trees, in areas that get controlled burns every couple years), and at the parks near my house (also deciduouswith regular controlled burns).
> 
> 
> I figure - I've got 15-20 hours in, and I haven't seen a single morel. Not a tiny one. Not an old dried up one. Nothing. Zip. Zilch.
> 
> Either I'm looking in the wrong places, or I'm just missing what is there - but I'll take any tips I can get.
> 
> Note: I am mildly red-green deficient, so I might have a harder time seeing them than some folks.


Not the best time to be a beginner morel hunter.....most of the past several seasons. Though the white variety does seem to fair better most seasons.

The key is the woods they grow in, you won't find them just anywhere. And the description of where they will grow isn't absolute.....that means they can grow where they "shouldn't" and will not where they "should" grow.

Find a spot and keep it to yourself and only the most trusted of friends, and hope the saws don't find it and the WX is right for the season.


----------



## pescadero

Waif said:


> Or else a willingness to gamble. And gambling can be how it's done.
> More than one jackpot has resulted.


... and I don't gamble.

If the answer is that it's just a throw of the dice until you find spots, it might not be the game for me. I have a strong preference for things where process and practice lead to improvement.


----------



## TK81

pescadero said:


> ... and I don't gamble.
> 
> If the answer is that it's just a throw of the dice until you find spots, it might not be the game for me. I have a strong preference for things where process and practice lead to improvement.


It's hit and miss right now. I've been out twice and have only found 44. Usually I would have a couple hundred by now in those two spots. If we get that rain that they are giving us a 30% chance of getting tonight, it could be on fire Friday / Saturday. But if it stays dry, this season may be a wash. At least for the blacks that I prefer.

Edit: A couple people have mentioned it, but take your time. Lean up against a tree and scan 20 yards in every direction. Investigate closer any cone shaped object. Walk past where you just were and then look back at the area you just left while again standing absolutely still. Look for something odd sticking up. Sometimes when you are right on top of them, they are almost impossible to see. I like to search in an uphill pattern. It gets your eyeballs on a better level.


----------



## Oldgrandman

pescadero said:


> ... and I don't gamble.
> 
> If the answer is that it's just a throw of the dice until you find spots, it might not be the game for me. I have a strong preference for things where process and practice lead to improvement.


There's no real logic to why they grow where they do or do not. 
I've given you a slight advantage. You can try your luck or put your skills to the test now.....and I wouldn't wait very much longer if it doesn't rain.

GOOD LUCK!


----------



## jasperdog

I never perceived that.


----------



## TK81

Petronius said:


> And you know what's funny? You can go back home and find some growing in your lawn, or in the firepit at the cabin, or in the ground that was tore up by a bulldozer that put in a gravel drive.
> 
> In the words of Joe Minaldi: "Life is stranger than shiiit, that's all. It's a pisser."


You're a shroomer that is infatuated with Pescy's facts and figures. Throw the man a bone and haul him up to your deer camp. Imagine the stories on the ride north.


----------



## jasperdog

There is some luck involved chasing morels….

More of an experience game than just luck… 

we don’t chase them like we once did, but I still remember how it felt and smelled. We would get that smell and just start looking. Some ramp smell and some trillium sticking up….. In the old days some Ash trees around..

We had a Forester look an 80 we owned and as a throw in he pointed out where there should be morels. We already knew that is where they were in May. So some guys know….


----------



## jasperdog

So I guess, Pescy, practice for sure leads to improvement. Just gotta process your own information…

Kinda like grouse hunting… or something


----------



## TK81

2015 was a good year for the blacks. The kids and I got over 800 in about 5 hours of picking.


----------



## jeffm

I started out about 5 years ago I believe. There are well-known areas that produce Morales and the weekends I'd drive them looking for the cars. Imo it's the best way to get started. Sure once in awhile it ends up being a turkey hunter but I've got to where I can usually pick out the shroomers. They can't find them all and they never do. The main thing is you're learning the preferred Woods type. 

Me it's all about the blacks, BTA'S bigtooth Aspen Groves. And once I found some blacks in these popular shroom Woods, I would get on onyx and look what those BTA stands look like from the overhead view (foilage). They are easy to pick out from the other various tree types Imo. And sure it takes a lot of scouting 2 find a good Woods that produces blacks but with this procedure I can find the farther back off the road bta's where a lot of people don't like to go for some reason. And for me my most successful scouting has came towards the end of season where they're Standing Tall and some even falling over (morels)but I can walk fast and cover a lot of bta's Woods compared to early-season when they're small in hiding. Good luck


----------



## Waif

pescadero said:


> ... and I don't gamble.
> 
> If the answer is that it's just a throw of the dice until you find spots, it might not be the game for me. I have a strong preference for things where process and practice lead to improvement.


Whatever.

You don't believe I improved over half a century of finding morels without gambling?
Heaven forbid it takes work to locate new sites and have to check progress frequently. It's just too hard. 
You've had more info given on this thread than many pickers. And yet you don't comprehend any process . Let alone any process to improve on?

Maybe you should head West.
After Fires In West, Mushroom Hunters 'Chase The Burn' | NCPR News (northcountrypublicradio.org)


----------



## DanSS26

You picked a terrible year to start looking for morels. There are definitely more blacks than yellows between Harrison and Gladwin.
For blacks you want to look for stands of big toothed aspen and black cherries. I have not heard any reports of findings in your area this year. They are definitely late, yellows have been late in Oakland county. I am finding very few in areas that usually produce good.
Good luck and keep looking.


----------



## Dish7

This reminds me of the "I don't see deer" thread. Ask for advice, get advice and disqualify 90% of the advice. 🤣


----------



## pescadero

Waif said:


> Heaven forbid it takes work to locate new sites and have to check progress frequently. It's just too hard.


It might be. That is what I'm trying to figure out.




Waif said:


> You've had more info given on this thread than many pickers. And yet you don't comprehend any process . Let alone any process to improve on?


I've gotten lots and lots of info in this thread. I've gotten lots and lots of info from other websites. I've gotten lots of info from books, videos, newspaper articles...

It's all over the place, regularly disagrees, or is even completely contradictory.

A process is a a systematic series of actions directed to some end, and I definitely haven't seen anyone layout a systemic series of actions.


----------



## pescadero

Dish7 said:


> This reminds me of the "I don't see deer" thread. Ask for advice, get advice and disqualify 90% of the advice. 🤣


I'm not disqualifying anyones advice - their experience is valid.

...but a lot of the advice (both here and everywhere else I've researched) just isn't actionable, or is ludicrously non-specific, or is contradictory.


----------



## Shoeman

pescadero said:


> I'm not disqualifying anyones advice - their experience is valid.
> 
> ...but a lot of the advice (both here and everywhere else I've researched) just isn't actionable, or is ludicrously non-specific, or is contradictory.


Yes, because it's hunting/fishing. It if were cut and dry it would take away from the sporting aspect. Way to many variables to take into consideration. Not some algebraic equation with a finite answer


----------



## deagansdad1

Right on. 

Sent from my SM-A716U using Tapatalk


----------



## zig

pescadero said:


> Prior to this year, I've never intentionally hunted for morels.
> 
> I'd find one here or there - in my yard, or in the woods out scouting for deer in the spring -but never enough that I'd bother picking them. Maybe an average of 1-2 a year.
> 
> As a way to get out in the woods a bit more this spring and force myself to do a little more scouting - I figured I'd give actively hunting for morels a go. I wasn't expecting much, but figured with some effort I'd at least find 10-15, enough to bother picking and eating.
> 
> Lets just say that hasn't happened.
> 
> I read all kinds of stuff on the internet and in books. I've concentrated my efforts on areas that fit the description...
> 
> Dead/dying Elm, Oak, Ash
> Dead trees/stumps other deciduous trees (oak, hickory, birch, beech...)
> Burned areas
> Creek beds
> Controlled burn sites in/around deciduous trees
> A group of old abandoned apple trees on state land
> Mossy areas.... mayapples... trilliums...
> 
> I've hit tons of state land between Harrison and Gladwin, as well as looking in Ypsi/Arboer around where I work at lunch every day (lots of dead decidious trees, in areas that get controlled burns every couple years), and at the parks near my house (also deciduous with regular controlled burns).
> 
> 
> I figure - I've got 15-20 hours in, and I haven't seen a single morel. Not a tiny one. Not an old dried up one. Nothing. Zip. Zilch.
> 
> Either I'm looking in the wrong places, or I'm just missing what is there - but I'll take any tips I can get.
> 
> Note: I am mildly red-green deficient, so I might have a harder time seeing them than some folks.


I'm not good at formally identifying most trees or other plants.... It's just not something I ever got into and a lot of my outdoor pursuits are self taught, so nobody along the way told me what was what. That said.... Mushroom hunting, most definitely morel hunting, is a lot like grouse hunting to me. I don't necessarily know why I say something "looks good," but I feel confident in identifying spots after years of trying to identify spots...... This is just me, I'm sure others may see it differently.

To start, one thing I'd say is that "up north" morel hunting is different than "down here" morel hunting. I haven't hunted up north in years. But, I did a fair amount when my grandparents and parents lived up there. Up there, I found a lot of black morels, which is something I do not find in abundance down here (other than in my backyard, which is another story....). As others have mentioned, it seems like Aspen was a predominant theme up there, with particularly good spots being along creeks, gently sloping hills, the occasional conifer mixed in, etc.

The spots down here I hunt are almost exclusively the yellow variety. Two of the best finds I've ever had, where you get into a patch of like 50+ in a small area, were gradual east facing hills, softer hardwoods (softer hardwoods???) when the forest floor is getting green. I have heard others say southwest facing hills, or even north facing hills later in the season. Just stating my personal experience of east facing hills, sloping down toward wetland, on the edge of a field even better. I have always associated the stage of mayapples with morels, ramps as well. If the ramps aren't out and ready to pick I generally don't get too excited about seeing morels. Same if the mayapples haven't fully grown. I also associate the general color of the forest floor with seeing them. No green at all, I'm probably not even going. Full blown green, it's too late or there is maybe even too much vegetation in the area. Somewhere between 50-75% of the full blown vegetation that you'd see at the end of May, that is when I feel like I'll find some. I generally avoid a lot of oak when hunting down here. I've had good luck with overgrown fence rows down here, ones with trees. As with many other things, I like edges, edges of fields, edges of swamps. But, if I see skunk cabbage I feel I'm too low and will go elsewhere. I don't dismiss small amounts of raspberries, or even thin patches if the surrounding areas look right. One of my better spots has a few raised peninsulas that jut out into a swamp that has small bushes/trees with raspberries mixed in. They're a pain to pick, but every one is worth it. 

Anyway, this is just me. I can't say enough that it's just looking at some ground after years of hunting and having the instinct to say "Yeah, that looks good." I'm sure there are more exact and scientific methods that could be used, identifying flora, sun exposure, weather, etc., but this is how I do it. The other thing is IT'S A MOREL. The other mushrooms I pick, extremely predictable. I've found 50 morels in an area 10yds by 10yds and never seen them there again over 15 years..... Good luck.


----------



## zig

pescadero said:


> A process is a a systematic series of actions directed to some end, and I definitely haven't seen anyone layout a systemic series of actions.


This is why you can find fresh Hen of the Woods in stores all year now and morels in a handful of stores for a month selling for $75 a pound. I'm a "process" guy too, at least on some things, but it doesn't work here..... Really, it doesn't work.


----------



## Dish7

pescadero said:


> I'm not disqualifying anyones advice - their experience is valid.
> 
> ...but a lot of the advice (both here and everywhere else I've researched) just isn't actionable, or is ludicrously non-specific, or is contradictory.


Your best bet if you are looking for a cut and dry system.


----------



## sureshot006

One of only a couple spots I know of... my first year produced about a pound. Every year after I got like 5 lol

That's 5 mushrooms, not pounds.


----------



## pescadero

sureshot006 said:


> One of only a couple spots I know of... my first year produced about a pound. Every year after I got like 5 lol
> 
> That's 5 mushrooms, not pounds.
> 
> View attachment 831352


After a half hour at lunch yesterday, and about two hours last night... I figure I'm a touch over 20 hours of looking between Ypsi/Arbor and Harrison/Gladwin.

I'd be ecstatic if I found one, dried up bug eaten, morel at this point.

One of the areas I've been hunting is getting controlled burned this Friday, so no more looking there after tomorrow.


----------



## Dish7

pescadero said:


> After a half hour at lunch yesterday, and about two hours last night... I figure I'm a touch over 20 hours of looking between Ypsi/Arbor and Harrison/Gladwin.
> 
> I'd be ecstatic if I found one, dried up bug eaten, morel at this point.
> 
> One of the areas I've been hunting is getting controlled burned this Friday, so no more looking there after tomorrow.


Mark that burn area for next year.


----------



## jjlrrw

pescadero said:


> I'm not disqualifying anyones advice - their experience is valid.
> 
> ...but a lot of the advice (both here and everywhere else I've researched) just isn't actionable, or is ludicrously non-specific, or is contradictory.


Just like anything with the great outdoors, what you read that works for some will not work for all. Thank God that is the case, or hunting and fishing would become more like a trip to the high fence lands or supermarket pretty predictable and not much adventure although the supermarkets have gotten more interesting the past couple years. Like hunting game or fishing it takes a lifetime to learn as each year it changes, the season is very short and weather dependent, the area you have spent 20+ hours on this year may just be an area that don't produce, the weather has not been right or someone or something has already beat you to them. I am far from qualified to tell anyone how to find them but in my experiences it getting very late in the season especially in southern Mi, I found most in early April sometime there were patches of snow on the ground usually during Turkey season after hunting hours ended.


----------



## pescadero

Dish7 said:


> Mark that burn area for next year.


No need - basically all of the natural areas around my workplace get a controlled burn every couple years. The area was burned 1-2 years ago, it'll get burned Friday, and it'll get burned again in another 1-2 years.


----------



## Dish7

pescadero said:


> No need - basically all of the natural areas around my workplace get a controlled burn every couple years. The area was burned 1-2 years ago, it'll get burned Friday, and it'll get burned again in another 1-2 years.


Is this a wooded area? Some kind of conservation program?


----------



## pescadero

Dish7 said:


> Is this a wooded area? Some kind of conservation program?


Numerous small woodlots and grasslands, ~2-10 acres in size, interspersed among campus. Burns done by a company that specializes in "ecological burns and native plant restoration".


----------



## Waif

pescadero said:


> Numerous small woodlots and grasslands, ~2-10 acres in size, interspersed among campus. Burns done by a company that specializes in "ecological burns and native plant restoration".


Have you checked for whites/big footed yellows late season there?

Storms last night in Northern Lower.
I ran the leaf bagger yesterday evening and the dust cloud was impressive. No mushrooms.


----------



## pescadero

Hit another spot by work at lunch...


























Trillium starting to bloom, lots of skunk cabbage and mayapples... Still no mushrooms.


----------



## sureshot006

I am not a morel expert by any means but that doesn't look like morel "habitat". But that probably just means my spots look different.


----------



## pescadero

sureshot006 said:


> I am not a morel expert by any means but that doesn't look like morel "habitat". But that probably just means my spots look different.


It's a hillside with - 

Creek bottom full of skunk cabbage.

Deciduous forest, lots of dead trees, lots of it ash. Previously controlled burned.

Mayapples, trillium, and jack-in-the-pulpit popping up all over the place.


Seems to fit most descriptions of morel habitat, but I ain't finding anything...


----------



## Oldgrandman

jasperdog said:


> I never perceived that.


He's definitely been provided an advantage, where they grow. He only has to do the driving, leg, & eye work should he desire. It's gonna be crowded, but it's 100% morel woods if he applys the obvious to his walkabout. And doesn't walk into a field and hope they are there.....though they could be!


----------



## Oldgrandman

pescadero said:


> It's a hillside with -
> 
> Creek bottom full of skunk cabbage.
> 
> Deciduous forest, lots of dead trees, lots of it ash. Previously controlled burned.
> 
> Mayapples, trillium, and jack-in-the-pulpit popping up all over the place.
> 
> 
> Seems to fit most descriptions of morel habitat, but I ain't finding anything...


Yeah but that is the enigma, that the morel is......may be a bit too wet though?


----------



## pescadero

Oldgrandman said:


> He's definitely been provided an advantage, where they grow. He only has to do the driving, leg, & eye work should he desire. It's gonna be crowded, but it's 100% morel woods if he applys the obvious to his walkabout. And doesn't walk into a field and hope they are there.....though they could be!


If you're talking **** *** - it's just way too far away. 4+ hours from home, and 2+ from my cottage - where we only have one vehicle and I'm not allowed too disappear with it for more than a couple hours.

I appreciate the suggestion, but it just isn't doable.


----------



## sureshot006

pescadero said:


> It's a hillside with -
> 
> Creek bottom full of skunk cabbage.
> 
> Deciduous forest, lots of dead trees, lots of it ash. Previously controlled burned.
> 
> Mayapples, trillium, and jack-in-the-pulpit popping up all over the place.
> 
> 
> Seems to fit most descriptions of morel habitat, but I ain't finding anything...


I like dead elm


----------



## Oldgrandman

pescadero said:


> If you're talking XXXXXXXXXX - it's just way too far away. 4+ hours from home, and 2+ from my cottage - where we only have one vehicle and I'm not allowed too disappear with it for more than a couple hours.
> 
> I appreciate the suggestion, but it just isn't doable.


Well, I wasn't gonna post it...but it's on TV every year.


----------



## jasperdog

Back in the day, we went to a Larry Lonik presentation. He was sort of an authority on morels.

He went through the preferred habitat but his big takeaway was “ They are where they are.”

The “process” would be to take what you are hearing on the forum and go look. Find some BTA and go look. In the past it was find some Elm, or find some Ash. Before the Ash Borer we rarely found a white morel outside the dripline Of an Ash tree. I am sure that part of that was because that was where we looked.

As I mentioned earlier in the thread we have slacked off on the picking, partly because we sold an 80 that had more than enough for us. But we still look while driving around for likely spots.

I mentioned it earlier as did someone else that is like grouse hunting. You see a likely spot and mentally mark it down. Check it when conditions are right. 

plus, in many cases the actual mushrooms are secondary. We were sitting out this morning drinking coffee and we could hear, Cranes, Turkeys, two Owls, and the far away neighbors rooster.


----------



## pescadero

Oldgrandman said:


> Yeah but that is the enigma, that the morel is......may be a bit too wet though?


Covers about 150' of elevation. It's a bit mushy at the bottom (but still dry enough for tennis shoes), dry as a bone at the top. Trillium and mayapples are middle third of slope


----------



## Oldgrandman

Loamy, sandy soil with a thin but rich black topsoil, well drained. But again conditions seemingly right do not a morel woods make. My buddy esg and I each had definitely different ideas of what a "perfect" morel woods should look like. It got weird at first. We'd pull into each others spot quietly thinking the other guy was nuts, until we hauled back the mushrooms!

I wish I knew the formula though.....



pescadero said:


> Covers about 150' of elevation. It's a bit mushy at the bottom (but still dry enough for tennis shoes), dry as a bone at the top. Trillium and mayapples are middle third of slope


----------



## pescadero

jasperdog said:


> The “process” would be to take what you are hearing on the forum and go look. Find some BTA and go look. In the past it was find some Elm, or find some Ash. Before the Ash Borer we rarely found a white morel outside the dripline Of an Ash tree. I am sure that part of that was because that was where we looked.


So keep doing what I've already been doing for 20+ hours with no success..



jasperdog said:


> plus, in many cases the actual mushrooms are secondary. We were sitting out this morning drinking coffee and we could hear, Cranes, Turkeys, two Owls, and the far away neighbors rooster.


Those are nice secondaries, but without the primary costs exceed benefits.

While I enjoy nature - I can do that sitting on my porch relaxing. No need to drive, no need to bug spray up, no need to walk miles in the woods, no. ticks, no poison ivy...

I deer hunt to shoot deer - otherwise I'd just hike.
I fish to catch fish - otherwise I'd leave the poles home and just go for a boat ride.


----------



## sureshot006

pescadero said:


> So keep doing what I've already been doing for 20+ hours with no success..
> 
> 
> 
> Those are nice secondaries, but without the primary costs exceed benefits.
> 
> While I enjoy nature - I can do that sitting on my porch relaxing. No need to drive, no need to bug spray up, no need to walk miles in the woods, no. ticks, no poison ivy...
> 
> I deer hunt to shoot deer - otherwise I'd just hike.
> I fish to catch fish - otherwise I'd leave the poles home and just go for a boat ride.


Why don't you hike and browse for mushrooms along the way?


----------



## Sharkbait11

Any mycology clubs around your area? Thats my plan when I get more time is meet up with someone thats gracious enough to either take me somewhere they can be found locally or at least come to my prospective spots to help me locate them if they are even there. There are clubs around me that will for a small fee bring you along to local spots and look for whatever species is in season. Alot of guys are not going to show their spots obviously but they would likely be willing to help you look in your spots...just an idea. You can research all day long but to have an actual SME show you the ropes can be a big eye opener. I can research the shyte out of something for fishing and think I understand it but then Ill go out with guys from here that have a whole lifetime of experience on the water and there's just things you wont pick up on without direct hands on knowledge and guidance. Sometimes its just a small course correction that's needed to put you into the path of success. 

Id suggest looking for someone to come to your spots and either eliminate them as a possibility, or maybe they can point you in the right direction.


----------



## pescadero

sureshot006 said:


> Why don't you hike and browse for mushrooms along the way?


I can't find them moving slow, I don't think 4+ mph will be real successful.


----------



## Sharkbait11

I dunno but if my shepherd was still alive id be trying to scent train her on morels. I scent trained her on other valuable items lol


----------



## Shoeman

pescadero said:


> So keep doing what I've already been doing for 20+ hours with no success..
> 
> 
> 
> Those are nice secondaries, but without the primary costs exceed benefits.
> 
> While I enjoy nature - I can do that sitting on my porch relaxing. No need to drive, no need to bug spray up, no need to walk miles in the woods, no. ticks, no poison ivy...
> 
> I deer hunt to shoot deer - otherwise I'd just hike.
> I fish to catch fish - otherwise I'd leave the poles home and just go for a boat ride.


Your arrogance just bleeds through your veins 

Instant gratification or nothing! Why not just sit at your keyboard and hammer away

We already established you can’t hunt, will discount any help..,.wtf


----------



## sureshot006

pescadero said:


> I can't find them moving slow, I don't think 4+ mph will be real successful.


I dunno man. Trolling is often more effective for the pure fact that you're covering ground.


----------



## sureshot006

Shoeman said:


> Your arrogance just bleeds through your veins
> 
> Instant gratification or nothing! Why not just sit at your keyboard and hammer away
> 
> We already established you can’t hunt, will discount any help..,.wtf


I dont see this discussion as arrogance at all. It's more what was previously said... wants the places that check boxes to have mushrooms and it just isn't that way.


----------



## brewster

sureshot006 said:


> I dont see this discussion as arrogance at all. It's more what was previously said... wants the places that check boxes to have mushrooms and it just isn't that way.




He needs virtual reality morel goggles. Set at home, no effort and sure of success.


----------



## sureshot006

brewster said:


> He needs virtual reality morel goggles. Set at home, no effort and sure of success.


Good enough?


----------



## Waif

sureshot006 said:


> Good enough?
> View attachment 831491


Nope.
Rule #346 requires a mesh bag or basket....

Nice morels!
Congrats.


----------



## sureshot006

Waif said:


> Nope.
> Rule #346 requires a mesh bag or basket....
> 
> Nice morels!
> Congrats.


I was pushing 2 swings at the park when I received the photo LOL!


----------



## Oldgrandman

zig said:


> This is why you can find fresh Hen of the Woods in stores all year now and morels in a handful of stores for a month selling for $75 a pound. I'm a "process" guy too, at least on some things, but it doesn't work here..... Really, it doesn't work.



Pescy, realizing he ain't finding any morels on his own.


----------



## pescadero

Shoeman said:


> Your arrogance just bleeds through your veins


Arrogance? The thread is literally about how BAD I am at this.



Shoeman said:


> Instant gratification or nothing! Why not just sit at your keyboard and hammer away


Instant gratification... I've spent 20+ hours looking and haven't found anything - and I'm still looking.



Shoeman said:


> We already established you can’t hunt, will discount any help..,.wtf


You seem really bothered. I suggest you just put me on ignore if my cost-benefit approach to life drives you to personal insults.


----------



## pescadero

brewster said:


> He needs virtual reality morel goggles. Set at home, no effort and sure of success.


I just don't get the "doesn't want to put in effort".

I've spent 20+ hours wandering the woods. I've covered mile upon mile.

I ain't asking for no effort, guaranteed success.

I'm looking for effort that leads to success, and not just randomly wasting time and effort on things that will never lead to success... and I'm beginning to wonder if I'm just randomly wasting time that will never lead to success.

...but hey, enjoy your insults.


----------



## sureshot006

pescadero said:


> I just don't get the "doesn't want to put in effort".
> 
> I've spent 20+ hours wandering the woods. I've covered mile upon mile.
> 
> I ain't asking for no effort, guaranteed success.
> 
> I'm looking for effort that leads to success, and not just randomly wasting time and effort on things that will never lead to success... and I'm beginning to wonder if I'm just randomly wasting time that will never lead to success.
> 
> ...but hey, enjoy your insults.


The thing is, they don't always grow where they're supposed to. I'd abandon the places you've been for now. Parks where you're really not supposed to harvest mushrooms can be good if you're lacking property nearby.


----------



## Waif

sureshot006 said:


> I was pushing 2 swings at the park when I received the photo LOL!


Last time I was doing that the kids parents came and yelled at me.
(Kidding , kidding.)

Good on you.
They're only young for a while. ( Kids too.)


----------



## sureshot006

Waif said:


> Last time I was doing that the kids parents came and yelled at me.
> (Kidding , kidding.)
> 
> Good on you.
> They're only young for a while. ( Kids too.)


Funny you say that. A group of 5 or 6 siblings rushed the park. The same ones that kindly shoved my son out of his electric pickup last year because they wanted to ride it. The youngest 2 asked me to push them (high on the swing) as well. Being that the parents were nowhere in sight, and people are so damn weird nowadays, I made excuses as to why I couldn't push them. In reality it was because 1. You ain't my kid. 2. You ain't my kid and if you get hurt, it's my ass. 3. You ain't my skin tone and I don't want to be posted on the front page of every website or have a thread about the white guy who touched a minority child while his/her parents were not there. Society made me feel like I was being racist when in reality I was terrified if being accused of whatever the hell anyone would want to turn it into.


----------



## Waif

sureshot006 said:


> Funny you say that. A group of 5 or 6 siblings rushed the park. The same ones that kindly shoved my son out of his electric pickup last year because they wanted to ride it. The youngest 2 asked me to push them (high on the swing) as well. Being that the parents were nowhere in sight, and people are so damn weird nowadays, I made excuses as to why I couldn't push them. In reality it was because 1. You ain't my kid. 2. You ain't my kid and if you get hurt, it's my ass. 3. You ain't my skin tone and I don't want to be posted on the front page of every website or have a thread about the white guy who touched a minority child while his/her parents were not there. Society made me feel like I was being racist when in reality I was terrified if being accused of whatever the hell anyone would want to turn it into.


A veteran I think very highly of promoted kayaking.
Worked with physically disabled folks for /towards an annual big deal event. 
But he would dodge youths on his home water when alone.
He didn't want any accusations.
Not due to his character , but the times. And that was a decade plus ago!

I'll entertain behaved kids when metal detecting. IF a parent is close and approves. Rarely they don't get the hint first though that they can leave me alone.
But kids are kids and some are curious more than others.
Where's your leg? Does it hurt? 
Parents then want to shush them but I tell them let the kid(s) ask. It's how we learn. By that time the kids usually ogling the metal detector mystery thingy and wanting to know what I'm doing and what was I digging.

One duo hung a while all interested in the detector recoveries in a park. "Helping " like kids do , but not being grabby and tempting a one sided game of mumbly peg with my digging (plug cutting) tool.
Quite a while. (Impolite kids get run off. "Go tell your mother she needs you!" She's not here Mr.. "Exactly. Go find her". Works on neighborhood kids too. l.o.l. Thanks old Tom for teaching me that one.) 
When the kids finally realized evening was nigh they acknowledged they had a mother still. She got over it.
As they headed towards the parking area Mom looked back over her shoulder with a big smile and mouthed , Thank You!". She got a smile in return. 

Sure were polite kids. A pleasure to introduce to detecting. But I understand not being alone or isolated with others strange (not strange , but stranger strange) kids today too. Or with most other people for that matter!


----------



## Radar420

pescadero said:


> Hit another spot by work at lunch...
> 
> View attachment 831450
> 
> View attachment 831451
> 
> View attachment 831449
> 
> 
> Trillium starting to bloom, lots of skunk cabbage and mayapples... Still no mushrooms.


I agree with sureshot - those woods don't look very "morel friendly" to me. If you're hunting southern MI right now, I'd focus on dead elm and fruit trees. I don't find many whites around ash down here (up north is a different story.) Looking at the leaf litter in the picture, seems to be a lot of oak - I don't find any morels in oak woods. I know people do well around tulip poplar but I haven't found many tulip poplar to make a statement on them.

If you head up north for blacks, learn to identify big tooth aspen from the other aspen. It's a bit difficult when they're not leafed out but take a look at the leaf litter on the ground. The woods I hunt up north are pockets of BTA interspersed amongst other hardwoods. In those stands of BTA are some mossy stumps from logging done long ago - these are the spots to take your time scanning around. Sometimes I'll get to a spot and it just feels shroomy and I can't figure out why I'm not finding any but then I look closely and can see the area has already been picked.


----------



## sureshot006

Elm with mossy clumps like this


----------



## Radar420

Oldgrandman said:


> Loamy, sandy soil with a thin but rich black topsoil, well drained. But again conditions seemingly right do not a morel woods make. My buddy esg and I each had definitely different ideas of what a "perfect" morel woods should look like. It got weird at first. We'd pull into each others spot quietly thinking the other guy was nuts, until we hauled back the mushrooms!
> 
> I wish I knew the formula though.....


The family property up north seems like it'd be perfect morel habitat. Rolling hills with areas of BTA, Ash, dead elm, and wild apple interspersed throughout. My best year is 12 blacks and I don't think I've found more than 24 total in a lifetime of searching. Head down the road to state land, search for the same type of habitat and it's a night and day difference and you can find a bag full if the conditions are right.


----------



## Shoeman

pescadero said:


> I just don't get the "doesn't want to put in effort".
> 
> I've spent 20+ hours wandering the woods. I've covered mile upon mile.
> 
> I ain't asking for no effort, guaranteed success.
> 
> I'm looking for effort that leads to success, and not just randomly wasting time and effort on things that will never lead to success... and I'm beginning to wonder if I'm just randomly wasting time that will never lead to success.
> 
> ...but hey, enjoy your insults.


You are looking in the wrong spots. I have spent some time with a mushroom hunting fool. He might spend 3 hours crawling under hedges and through the thickest of brush, all in a very small area. Local Park system

For the larger tracts within State Game areas you will see where people park. I know of one where you would see 6-7 trucks. Another good place to start. 

Again, like mentioned above this is probably the worst year with colder temps and now a lack of moisture. Maybe this weekends rain will help.


----------



## zig

pescadero said:


> Hit another spot by work at lunch...
> 
> View attachment 831450
> 
> View attachment 831451
> 
> View attachment 831449
> 
> 
> Trillium starting to bloom, lots of skunk cabbage and mayapples... Still no mushrooms.


As I said in my other post, skunk cabbage to me says that's a transition into an area I don't want to be in. 20-30 yards away from the skunk cabbage and trending up hill a little? Much better. Anyway, I found 19 last night. I also found 2 trespassers and 6 ticks. The 19, though you cannot tell from the pictures, were all in areas that are receiving much more sunlight than other areas. I stepped back away from a couple patches to take a picture. Look at your pictures now these.

This one is on the east edge of a VERY old orchard. You can see my basket sitting where the mushrooms are.










This one is a transitional area about 150 yards by 300 yards in between the orchard and the swamp.










The ones I found last night were not there on Saturday. In addition, my wife found 6 more blacks in our backyard last night that were not there when she picked the other ones this weekend. So, I'm HOPING I will find more in the next 4-5 days as the warmth we've finally got starts to take hold in the ground. Or, maybe the trespassers got me.... But, look at the difference between the pictures you posted and these. Your woods looks unhappy. Good luck.


----------



## zig

And, here is a picture of a couple cut in half.... I love when they're thick like that.


----------



## jasperdog

20 hours?? My wife and I have spent the last 50 years looking for morels so that would 100 years and one of our daughters spent 15 years looking for them with us. 20 hours…

we still can’t just walk up to spot and fill a mesh bag. Now, warm evenings and some rain in May and we can reliably find enough for a meal. 

If you don’t get any this spring I would suggest you become a black trumpet specialist. Those come in the summer and are easier.


----------



## Shoeman

Trumpets... YUM!


----------



## sureshot006

zig said:


> And, here is a picture of a couple cut in half.... I love when they're thick like that.
> 
> View attachment 831552


Trespassers picking your morels? I'd be pissed... do you think most hound bear hunters are also morel hunters? 

Only joking of course...


----------



## zig

sureshot006 said:


> Trespassers picking your morels? I'd be pissed... do you think most hound bear hunters are also morel hunters?
> 
> Only joking of course...


Ha! Yeah.... Sherriff was on the way. After about 15 minutes of fairly potent verbal abuse and a phone call with the previous owner, I called the police back and told them to bag it, somewhat reluctantly..... Long story.... Between that, 6 ticks, 90 degrees and not nearly as many shrooms as I'd hoped, it was not my best hunt ever. Oh well.....


----------



## brewster

jasperdog said:


> 20 hours?? My wife and I have spent the last 50 years looking for morels so that would 100 years and one of our daughters spent 15 years looking for them with us. 20 hours…
> 
> we still can’t just walk up to spot and fill a mesh bag. Now, warm evenings and some rain in May and we can reliably find enough for a meal.
> 
> If you don’t get any this spring I would suggest you become a black trumpet specialist. Those come in the summer and are easier.




Exactly, 20 hours is nothing for an activity you're out to enjoy and hopefully the 20 hours is a learning situation.


----------



## TK81

sureshot006 said:


> The thing is, they don't always grow where they're supposed to. I'd abandon the places you've been for now. Parks where you're really not supposed to harvest mushrooms can be good if you're lacking property nearby.


Cemeteries. Can. Rock.


----------



## sureshot006

TK81 said:


> Cemeteries. Can. Rock.


Yeah... but they taste like grandma


----------



## Petronius

Has anyone here thought about setting up electrodes in a spot that has produced before and shocked the ground? I've read of people doing that with a roling type electrical gadget connected to a generator.


----------



## sureshot006

Petronius said:


> Has anyone here thought about setting up electrodes in a spot that has produced before and shocked the ground? I've read of people doing that with a roling type electrical gadget connected to a generator.


I tried it 66 times. Didn't work


----------



## hypox

Want to rent my cat?


----------



## pescadero

Big shout out to Nostromo for suggesting a spot... About 300 yards from where I was hunting yesterday.


----------



## stevieblunder

I managed to eek out a pound today. As others have said, big tooth Aspen for blacks. Dead elm for whites. Keep it simple.


----------



## sureshot006

pescadero said:


> Big shout out to Nostromo for suggesting a spot... About 300 yards from where I was hunting yesterday.
> 
> View attachment 831599
> 
> View attachment 831598


Dat moss


----------



## Waif

pescadero said:


> Big shout out to Nostromo for suggesting a spot... About 300 yards from where I was hunting yesterday.
> 
> View attachment 831599
> 
> View attachment 831598


Quit now!!! L.o.l..

Congrats.


----------



## pescadero

I will say -my color deficiency doesn't help.

Even after seeing them, and knowing right where they are... I still have to be within 3-4' to see them.


----------



## Waif

pescadero said:


> I will say -my color deficiency doesn't help.
> 
> Even after seeing them, and knowing right where they are... I still have to be within 3-4' to see them.


No problem with colors for me. You don't have my full pity though cause you spotted some again.
But your pics show they do blend in well. And those are some easy ones! 

I'm so good at spotting them you know....
Proven one year by my partner ( an ex. now) calling my attention to one "somebody" had stepped on.

Blacks coming up first just makes it easier to see whites. If blacks can be seen first.
Except there are other colors in between too....Not that I would discriminate. But I get an eye for one , and they all go all chameleon on me and I'm back to looking for sponges or bits of sponges of any color . 
Squish. Ooops.


----------



## IT.Fisherman

Anyone searching in Washtenaw or Wayne counties (Superior, Ypsilanti, Van Buren townships)? I continue to strike out and this is beyond frustrating considering my go-to private places have produced nothing. Up to 17 miles walked with 0 Morels. Dryad's saddle are all i have to show so far. Every 2-3 days for the last 2 weeks or so I'm out walking 3-4 miles, never the same location. GPS puts me at about a 1.5mph walking speed. I'll take any and all advise, I'm still pretty new to this. I've looked into tree identifications, searched wet areas, dry areas, mature tree areas and areas that were cleared in the last decade. Nothing.

Or maybe I just need to schedule an eye appointment


----------



## sureshot006

They're out there in Wayne Co. For at least a week


----------

